# Finished the goat house... mostly



## SuperChemicalGirl (Jan 5, 2013)

We are very accidental goat owners - two kids were thrust upon us in July. They came free with a very small 3 sided shelter as a bonus. How could we say no? Anyway, we knew we had to get building quickly as winter would be coming soon (those of you in the north understand). We built the goat house as a pre-fab (made all the pieces when we could then put it all together in one weekend). We got the tar paper on just as the snow started to fly. This spring we will have to shingle it and paint it. We're currently working on a dutch door for it, but it isn't quite ready, yet. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thats a goat palace. LOL.  Free goats.  heeheheeehee


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 5, 2013)

Very nice - I would move in.


----------



## SuperChemicalGirl (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks. I'd say it cost about 400$ total for the wood. We had all the other things and equipment from when we built the chicken house, and the chicken house attachment (which is 8x20 and nicer than most of the houses on my road, unfortunately), and the goat house, and the hoop houses....


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks very nice!  Unless you don't mind the trees getting damaged and killed, you might want to build a nice triangle or square frame with wire stretched across it to protect the bark.  So cute how that last pic is in the dark...let me guess....you all were out there working until you couldn't see anymore.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 5, 2013)

That is a super great job!!!

I'm glad I live in the South.  We can get by with much less substantial housing.  

I'd sleep in that castle.


----------



## SuperChemicalGirl (Jan 5, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Looks very nice!  Unless you don't mind the trees getting damaged and killed, you might want to build a nice triangle or square frame with wire stretched across it to protect the bark.  So cute how that last pic is in the dark...let me guess....you all were out there working until you couldn't see anymore.


You know we were! It gets dark up here really early though, like 4 PM. I think we worked until about 6 (by that time it was really snowing hard) and got as much done as possible (hence why it didn't have a door). 

Not sure I care about the trees (firewood!)... they've mostly left it alone so far and they've been in with that tree since July. The damage to the tree is mostly from me! That stupid branch gets me at least once a week.


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 5, 2013)

Good looking goat house.


----------



## robren (Jan 6, 2013)

Wicked nice job.  Is it 8X8 ?? How much of an area do you have fenced ??? Was that already there?? I bet they're going to love it.


----------



## SuperChemicalGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you. The house is an 8x8. The fenced in area is.... it's a round circle of 160 feet of fencing. They are movable fence panels that we built ourselves that are 8 feet long and 4 feet high. The goats are allowed out and roam the yard when I'm out doing chores. We can add panels to increase their space, or decrease it if necessary, or fence in a different area we want them to "work" on cleaning up.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 6, 2013)

*The house and yard look great and your goats are beautiful! Congrats!*


----------



## piper (Jan 9, 2013)

Great work ! looks like they have plenty of shad as well !  javascript:insert_text('',%20'');


----------

